# My new Knife Grinder build



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

So here is my semi homemade, custom knife grinder. I decided to go with a "grinder in a box" it looks like this when you get it. You basically just have to put it together, some drilling and a lot of tapping, pretty simple and very common design I liked it better than most of the others being put together and the 1/2" steel construction is very ridged. All the black mild 1/2" steel came from Polar Bear Forge its his grinder in a box. The wheels came from various eBay auctions along with the three 1 1/2" aluminum bars going to be used for the different arms. 




this is after a few hours of drilling, and tapping and installing bolts.





The motor is one I had in the scrap pile, it may or may not stay, I had planed on a 3 phase with VFD but for now I'm going to run it with the free one. I cut the platen out of a heavy gage metal shelf I also had in the scrap steel pile, I'm going to face it with a 1/4" x 2" x 8" piece of heat treated A2 steel.




OK I faced the platen adjustment with a 1/4" x 2" x 8" heat treated A2 steel platen I then went back and added a 3/8" x 2 x 8" mild piece of mild steel behind that to give me more clearance for working the corners.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I made the tooling rest out of the same heavy gauge metal shelf from the scrap pile and one of the aluminum bars. I like that the tooling shelf is easy to remove because my actual bevel grinding is done free hand and I like to get the shelf completely out of the way. I do use the tooling shelf for profile grinding and some of the handle work. I do not need a large tooling shelf I see some out there that have one a couple feet long, maybe because they run a grinding angle Jig on them.




I have made a couple knives on it to this point. Now its time for the small wheel attachment, the whole reason I made this grinder....and all the parts for it just so happened to be waiting on me tonight. So out to the shop to put it together, just needed to drill a couple holes then tap them and it was up and running in no time. I can run 2x72 up to 2 x 90" belts on this grinder. I cant wait to put it to work this weekend


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have two more attachments to build for it, a multi platen and a large wheel attachment, i'm in no hurry to do this as I do not currently use them, I'm planning on learning to do some free hand hallow grinding just for the fun of it, so maybe a large wheel next.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

That looks pretty dang good!


----------



## Randy C (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks great! I built a KMG copy 5 years ago but did not go that far with all of the tooling. It's the best investment of time and money I've made since I began metal work. 
Looks awesome!


----------



## mike-E (Nov 12, 2009)

nice build right there. two tool pockets opens up all kinds of possibilities. have you considered making a hinged plate for horizontal grinding?


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

mike-E said:


> nice build right there. two tool pockets opens up all kinds of possibilities. have you considered making a hinged plate for horizontal grinding?


thought about it but really I can get by with what I do just holding the piece I'm grinding in the horizontal or vertical position in most cases.. I'm flexible that way. the small wheels will help with that also. a horizontal grinder of a stand alone nature is on my list of things I want to make, but its way down the list. I have 90% of everything I need scrounged up to build a heat treat oven. Even though I have one I want to build one just say I did and see how it compares to the over the counter ones performance wise. That is my next project.


----------



## mike-E (Nov 12, 2009)

thats my next build too. did you ever get to see my grinders on here? ill bring it ttt for you.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

very sharp, good work man!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

That looks really good. I was interested in building one once, gotta put that back on the to do list. Great job!


----------



## antlerhog (Dec 26, 2006)

In the process of rebuilding an old Burr King. Also have a KMG clone about 1/2 done also. 

Jay


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a long way from being done with this one, I have a lot of plans for it. Its going to have to pay for itself a little now, it's running and I have made 2 1/2 knives on it and ruined one yesterday pushing my luck on some plunge cut work, with a new type belt, just about cut a 5/32" piece of s35v in halve before I knew what happened. I have been using a 2 x 48 grinder which works but the availability of so many more different type of belts for the 2 x 72 makes me very happy. This thing has reduced my hand sanding work by 50-70% I would guess. The 2 x 72 belt is only a 1.00 more than the 2 x 48 but last a lot longer so there is some savings there also. This one will allow me to learn and do more and more flexible types of grinding. I use my grinder for a lot more than knife making it comes in handy for a lot of wood and metal work.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Curious on the small dia attchments you show. Since the OD of the small shafts is inboard of the support ends what (how) do you use these for?

Have not made any knives but figure it would be fun to do some, I have the equipment to make a grinder, so I'm curious as to the use of those attachments.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

Super nice. You are clearly a craftsman. I expect your knife making will be much easier with such a sweet setup.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Now that's a really beefy looking grinder...Seems to me there should be no vibration with all the half inch plate parts.
I'm so jealous - I am really wanting one of these...I worked in a machine shop for 17 years and i could kick myself for not building one of these. LOL
I love the small wheel attachment i can see why that's at the top of your list.
I have a friend that has bought one of these and it is so sweet...Your gonna love it i'm sure!

I've never had one of your knives in my hand but by the look of the past photos i cant see how the quality of your work will improve.
But to speed up the grinding process is a major plus!
By the way where is the tracking adjustment? 

Thanks for sharing!
Looks Great!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool build


----------



## Sam03 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dam that's badass!


----------



## Rlaw11 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## grubstake (May 16, 2009)

Looks great! Do you get enough speed with that size drive wheel?


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

grubstake said:


> Looks great! Do you get enough speed with that size drive wheel?


I would actually like it a little slower.


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

That's awesome. I love sharpening. That is like a work sharp Ken onion on steroids. Totally jealous. You do full convex grinds all the way to edge?


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have done a lot of playing, and have in the past, but not on any regular or common basis. Most of my knives are flat ground with compound bevels.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

I was going to build one of these GIB's, but by the time I added everything up, with the cost of a VFD setup (I recommend Wayne Coe if you're going to buy one), motor, and all the rest...the Pheer 454 was a flat out better deal. It came with everything (I opted to get my own motor) necessary, and I was grinding knives within less than an hour...including clearing bench space lol. Also keep in mind, I make my living with this grinder...which should tell you just how solid it actually is.

The other nice benefit to the Pheer grinder is that the platen setup is straight from KMG (literally, that's where Jose gets his platens lol)...so all KMG based accessories will fit.

Either way though, nice build! Awesome to see others enjoying making knives .


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Cris Anderson said:


> I was going to build one of these GIB's, but by the time I added everything up, with the cost of a VFD setup (I recommend Wayne Coe if you're going to buy one), motor, and all the rest...the Pheer 454 was a flat out better deal. It came with everything (I opted to get my own motor) necessary, and I was grinding knives within less than an hour...including clearing bench space lol. Also keep in mind, I make my living with this grinder...which should tell you just how solid it actually is.
> 
> The other nice benefit to the Pheer grinder is that the platen setup is straight from KMG (literally, that's where Jose gets his platens lol)...so all KMG based accessories will fit.
> 
> Either way though, nice build! Awesome to see others enjoying making knives .


Thanks for the info, I may be looking at a second one, as my son is getting more into knife making and I hate waiting on the grinder...lol.


----------

